# Rescue background



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Not sure if someone has posted in regards to the background of a rescue GSD or not, so please forgive me if this is a double posting but i have never owned a rescue dog before and, as I prepare my heart to receive another dog into our family, I would like the next dog to be a rescue GSD (lost my beloved one 2 yrs ago). Anyway, my main concern is that, unfortunately, I believe, often we do not know the background of the dog (his ancestors). Concerned with generic diseases (hip, elbow, SIBO, etc) could DNA point out any generic (predisposition) disorders on the dog? I would never give up on the dog if I was to find out that his ancestor had hip displaysia or something but it would be nice to be prepared/take necessary precautions, etc. Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi K-I read your other post and I am sorry for your loss and commend you on waiting and doing your research. 

I have had two rescued PB GSDs and strangely, both had their pedigrees and both had backgrounds I could trace. Then I have other mixes with no heritage and guess who is healthier! Well, actually...they are about equal, until they age. This is where I am seeing a difference in the hardiness of my mixes and the wearing down and weaknesses in my GSDs. BUT, I was able to find out, through a free study about one, and the other we are working on her back stuff with a vet. 

I am not sure if they have it yet so that DNA is capable of doing that yet, in any area? Maybe one or 2? But a good physical exam and a couple of months of evaluation in a foster home of a 2-3 year old dog MIGHT give you some idea of what you are going to deal with in terms of derm and GI issues...and you could ask for x-rays to be done (some rescues will, some will not-you have to pay if they do). 

Wow, all that to say...maybe, maybe not! I'm sorry!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for wanting to adopt









I think your best bet would be to have x-rays done. Unfortunately we don't have the luxury of knowing shelter and rescue dog history unless we were given the information, which is rare. You have to be prepared for and expect imperfections with a rescue dog. Know this in advance as the main point of adoption is to save a life, if you want a high quality dog you could pay thousands at a reputable breeder. Most shelter/rescue dogs are from BYBs and we all know they don't give a crap about health testing and certifications. It sucks that GSDs are so over and poorly bred, many are prone to hip dysplasia. 

I adopted my GSD last year, he's around 4 years of age we think and so far no signs of dysplasia and he's been a really healthy dog (minus heartworms when he was found). I volunteer with GSD rescue and actually haven't seen many with ailing health problems, but then again we mostly get dogs in at 1-3 years of age. The only issue health wise I've encountered with my rescued GSD so far is he has a sensitive stomach.


----------

